#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Ρέμα ή δρόμος

## visiong

γεια σας, αντιμετωπίζω αυτή τη περίπτωση
 έχω ένα γεωτεμάχιο εκτός σχεδίου (προ 1960) με πρόσωπο 20 μ.  σε επαρχιακή οδό και εμβαδόν 1800 τμ. εντός ζώνης 500 μ. από οικισμό.

Το θέμα μου είναι ότι μεταξύ του οικοπέδου και του δρόμου υπάρχει ένα  ρέμα μη οριοθετημένο πλάτους περίπου 4 μ., υπάρχουν κάποιες όμορες  ιδιοκτησίες που έχουν κτίσει και το διασχίζουν με ράμπα.

 Το γεωτεμάχιο θεωρείται ότι έχει πρόσωπο σε ρέμα ή στον επαρχιακό δρόμο;

Αν έχει στο δρόμο είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήισμο κατα παρέκκλιση, αν οχι θεωρείται τυφλό και δεν είναι;

----------


## spiderman

Δεν είναι οικοδομήσιμο αν συνορεύει με ρέμα. Οι άλλοι που χτίσανε προφανώς το απέκρυψαν. Εκτός αν αυτοί είχανε 2 στρ. οπότε πήγαν ως εντός ζώνης.

----------


## visiong

όχι ειναι μικρότερα από 2 στρ. τα όμορα.
Αποκλειεται να το απέκρυψαν το ρέμα, μια αυτοψία να έκανε η πολεοδομία το είδε σιγουρα, το έχει και ο χάρτης ΓΥΣ.

----------

